# MLEFI&AA Conference Class



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

From my FB Page... Posting here in case any of you guys trying to get on the job want a chance to tune up your shooting. You can message me here, or my email posted below.



> I'm teaching a class at the MLEFI&AA Conference on 'How to work with under-performing shooters' in September. Happy to say that BOTH sessions are booked solid!
> 
> Here's how this affects you: If you feel like your pistol skills need some work, and don't mind being a test subject for Police Firearms Instructors, I'll be looking for 4 people per session (total of 8). You need nothing other than eye/ear protection.


It will be about an hour long, and held at Harvard Sportsman's Club. You must have basic safety skills, and not prohibited from possessing a firearm. E-mail [email protected] for details.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh yeah. It's free.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

3 slots taken already.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump. This is really for people that need some work on pistol. You'll be Guinea Pig for Law Enforcement Firearm Instructors to test out some teaching methods for correcting and improving pistol skills. I prefer that you have your LTC already.


----------

